# World's "Weirdest and Stupidest" Tattoos?



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.anorak.co.uk/250111/stra...dest-and-stupidest-tattoos.html?pid=21416#img

You be the judge...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 9, 2010)

I like this selection.  Certainly unusual.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 9, 2010)

Some of those could drive you crazy just trying to guess what the heck they were thinking at the time.

Toasters? A place setting? A bicycle across cleavage?


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 9, 2010)

What I find amusing nowadays are the attractive women with tatoos.
They're not satisfied with goodlooks, no.
They have to be "hip/cool" with the latest fad coming down the pike.
They should have just kept worrying about how big there thighs or butt is.
Or her next pair of shoes, where will I get the money?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 9, 2010)

Think what want, but ya just gotta love the talent that went into creating the pieces.


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 9, 2010)

Millions of years ago, when I was young and not-boring, I got two very large video-game-themed tattoos from a friend. I'm always afraid to flip through these "inane tattoo" archives because I think I'll see my picture. Eesh. :erg:


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, the person with the dog on their middle finger totally failed.  He should have done it upside-down so that it would appear right-side up when he gives someone the bird.  

But yeah, real cool assortment overall.  Some are definitely off-the-wall, but it's best to inquire about their meaning to the owner before calling them stupid.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 9, 2010)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> But yeah, real cool assortment overall.  Some are definitely off-the-wall, but it's best to inquire about their meaning to the owner before calling them stupid.



Indeed.  Tattoos can be an outward manefestation of somthing deeply personal somtimes, and just because you dont get it, doesn't mean its stupid... toasters, or forks, or whatever.  I'm more likley to see things like Winny the Pooh or tinkerbell tattoos as being "hip tredndy bs" before id go "A pencil walking and erasing istelf?  LAME!"


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 9, 2010)

nerdette_007 said:


> Millions of years ago, when I was young and not-boring, I got two very large video-game-themed tattoos from a friend. I'm always afraid to flip through these "inane tattoo" archives because I think I'll see my picture. Eesh. :erg:



Meh.  I have "Geek Tattoos" too and I dont sweat it.  What they mean to me, they mean to me and screw the world.


----------



## xJOHNx (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn, some of them are weird.

But not as weird as mr. cool ice 

Glad mine came out ok


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Meh.  I have "Geek Tattoos" too and I dont sweat it.  What they mean to me, they mean to me and screw the world.



Word. People either get really excited, or don't recognize the characters. And it's my ribcage, so no big problem keeping it under wraps. 

What are your "Geek Tattoos", anyways? Out of curiosity. I've got Kitana from Mortal Kombat on my right ribcage, and Chun Li from Street Fighter II on my left.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 9, 2010)

I knew a guy who wanted to get a blender control panel tattooed on his stomach. Knowing him, it was apt. Wonder if he ever got around to doing it?

I also had an acquaintance whose roomates owned a tattoo device. They liked to doodle on him when he was passed out drunk, resulting in a number of truly stupid tattoos, like "Open Manhole" and an arrow being tattooed on his butt. <sigh> Same guy had a passing fling with being a racist skinhead; during that time, he had "Skins" tattooed on his arm. When he outgrew that stupidity, he got "Potato" tattooed in front of it and a picture of a potato skin above it. Then there was the time he heated up the neck of a Nyquil bottle and branded his forehead with it. Those were the days. :headbangin:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> I knew a guy who wanted to get a blender control panel tattooed on his stomach. Knowing him, it was apt. Wonder if he ever got around to doing it?
> 
> I also had an acquaintance whose roomates owned a tattoo device. They liked to doodle on him when he was passed out drunk, resulting in a number of truly stupid tattoos, like "Open Manhole" and an arrow being tattooed on his butt. <sigh> Same guy had a passing fling with being a racist skinhead; during that time, he had "Skins" tattooed on his arm. When he outgrew that stupidity, he got "Potato" tattooed in front of it and a picture of a potato skin above it. Then there was the time he heated up the neck of a Nyquil bottle and branded his forehead with it. Those were the days. :headbangin:



Eek!  Wow, some friends.  Some days.  And I thought I had some interesting stories.  You got me beat.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 9, 2010)

They weren't weird when I got them 50 years ago. With MOM inside a heart on one arm, and USN on the other, they might be now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It looks like tattoos have come a long way.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 9, 2010)

Not gonna open this at work.  Is Mr. Cool Ice mentioned?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2010)

seasoned said:


> They weren't weird when I got them 50 years ago. With MOM inside a heart on one arm, and USN on the other, they might be now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, mine are pretty basic.  USMC on one forearm, a Celtic Knot ("Son of Ireland") on the other.  Both are looking pretty spread out and hard to see now.  Turned green, too.  Life.  And I can't get any more, I have Psoriasis.  Small skin injuries turn into scars.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 9, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, mine are pretty basic. USMC on one forearm, a Celtic Knot ("Son of Ireland") on the other. Both are looking pretty spread out and hard to see now. Turned green, too. Life. And I can't get any more, I have Psoriasis. Small skin injuries turn into scars.


Spread out for sure for me also. Pretty much can't tell what they say, but the sentiment is still there. At this stage of the game i'll just run with what I have, and leave it to the younger ones to have at it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 9, 2010)

nerdette_007 said:


> What are your "Geek Tattoos", anyways? Out of curiosity. I've got Kitana from Mortal Kombat on my right ribcage, and Chun Li from Street Fighter II on my left.



I got a "Blood Axe" glyph from WH40k, Rebel Alliance logo from Star Wars, and some Lyrics from KMFDM on my chest.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 10, 2010)

While listening to the Japan channel on youtube, I heard that there is apparently an American with the kanji for 'baka gaijin' (stupid foreigner) somewhere on his body


----------



## Big Don (Jun 10, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> While listening to the Japan channel on youtube, I heard that there is apparently an American with the kanji for 'baka gaijin' (stupid foreigner) somewhere on his body


I'd bet there's more than one... Getting something PERMANENTLY placed on your body in a language you don't understand, THAT is crazy...


----------



## xJOHNx (Jun 10, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> I got a "Blood Axe" glyph from WH40k, Rebel Alliance logo from Star Wars, and some Lyrics from KMFDM on my chest.


Hoorah for the 40k tattoo!

Maybe a seperate thread with pictures? Or does that already exist?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 10, 2010)

I heard about the guy who got smacked across the chops for noting that a pair of love birds tattooed across a pair of major-league yabbos was going to be a pair of ostriches in a few decades...I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 10, 2010)

...and does anyone want to see their granny in a pair of low-cut jeans and the word 'JUICY' peeking out in ink over the top?  Think, people!


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Eek! Wow, some friends. Some days. And I thought I had some interesting stories. You got me beat.


 
Heh. You don't know the half of it. :uhyeah:


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 10, 2010)

Some of these are too funny.

But yeah I agree that unless you know th meaning behind the tattoo it's difficult to call it stupid.

I got a tribal tattoo 21 years ago, (man, that makes me sound old, I swear I'm not OK) back when it wasn't hip or typical.

Today there are probably 100's of people with a similar tattoo, it's good that I had the forsight to make it somewhat original so no one has exactly the same thing but it is a common design.

Anyways it's easy to judge but some of those were nice and original, others were just puzzling.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I heard about the guy who got smacked across the chops for noting that a pair of love birds tattooed across a pair of major-league yabbos was going to be a pair of ostriches in a few decades...I'm just sayin'...



Someone I know got into trouble with some bikers after pointing out that the kanji on one of a biker's shoulders was upside down. I don't have tats. Maybe I will have one someday. Maybe it will be a kanji... but only if I can actually read it at that time


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> ...and does anyone want to see their granny in a pair of low-cut jeans and the word 'JUICY' peeking out in ink over the top?  Think, people!



That tattoo referred to as a 'tramp stamp' (on the lower back) is referred to as 'butt antlers' over here.

Now, I don't mind admitting that on a young woman with a trim body, I think they look sexy. Some people do, some people don't. 20 years later, on a not so trim body where the skin has sagged a bit, with the colors fainted and the edges blurred... not so much.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 10, 2010)

Big Don said:


> I'd bet there's more than one... Getting something PERMANENTLY placed on your body in a language you don't understand, THAT is crazy...



I dont understand the langauge, but I know for a fact what all mine said before i got them.  I didnt go pick em off a wall.  

I have been told the "penmanship" was poor tho.  Hehe.


----------



## chaos1551 (Jun 10, 2010)

Geeky tattoos, yeah.  Deeply personal tattoos, okay.  However, I couldn't get over the beady-eyed dillhole with "LADIES LOVE IT" tattooed on his upper lip.  Much as I try not to disparage people, that just screams 'douchebag'.  

I like what Robin Williams says about those tramp stamps: pretty cool when you're 20, but when you're 50 it looks like an octopus chasing a starfish.  Butt antlers, though.. that's funny stuff.

I got lucky with my tattoo.  Part of it is in a language I don't understand.  It's a Chinese character.  I was told it meant "spirit, mind and body".  I ran across the character one day while I was surfing the internet.  Literally (according to Wikipedia), it means "steam rising from cooked rice".  I think that's supposed to be symbolic of the essence of life.  My wife sure gets a kick out of it.  Though my luck had it as the symbol for Chi, she loves to tell people the literal meaning.


----------

